

Currying Curry Functions in Javascript - travisneotyler
http://language-agnostic.blogspot.com/2009/07/currying-curry-functions-in-javascript.html
Interesting post on implementing currying functions in javascript
======
thunk
Does anyone else find "currying" the cooking process to be a useful mnemonic
for "currying" the functional transformation, like you're partially combining
the ingredients of the full recipe?

